# AISI and PCI for day 1 of SE



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, do I wish that I had found this forum earlier in my test prep. Oh well, I believe I've done well enough on my own.

One question I've had is on some of the required references. I have everything except the AISI Cold-Formed Steel Specification 2007 and the PCI Design Handbook 2004. I have the 2002 AISI and the ACI design manual and I am only taking the first part of the SE so I figured this would be acceptable. I plan on getting the PCI handbook for the lateral portion. Thoughts?

Other than that I'm feeling pretty good about the test. I haven't studied as much as I would have liked but I had no trouble with anything in the practice test except masonry but I think I've got that resolved. Stupid code is so unreadable, thank goodness for the reinforced masonry engineering handbook and the masonry pdfs you folks mentioned on here.

11 more days... :O


----------



## McEngr (Apr 1, 2013)

I passed without the PCI handbook. I would borrow the AISI from a friend - even if it's the 2002 edition (I only had the 2002 edition at the time). The equations are virtually the same - and I was able to pass without both of these pubs.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Good to hear, that's what I expected. I'll bring the AISI code but as there's problably only 1-2 problems I won't lose any sleep over my slightly older version.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is correct, the AISI book is nice to have to get one good "gimme" question. I passed day 1 without the PCI manual. The majority of questions involving PCI content SHOULD be covered in AASHTO and anything that would specifically require PCI is too detailed to be handled in the morning questions. There is the off chance you could get a pre-stressed beam question in the afternoon if you took bridges though


----------



## McEngr (Apr 2, 2013)

I had 1 prestressed beam problem in the 1st day morning. It was too bad, so don't worry.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds good. The sample test I've used had only 1 basic prestressed problem and I do a lot of work on with precast concrete AASHTO structures but am most familiar with buildings so I should have it covered. About the only thing that is still truly bothering me is masonry and structural analysis.

Glad to know that I'm not missing anything for the test. Taking buildings for the afternoon.


----------

